
XKCD Substitutions Chrome extension - posnet
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/xkcd-substitutions/jkgogmboalmaijfgfhfepckdgjeopfhk?hl=en&gl=001
======
yahelc
Developers should be careful with extensions like these.

Another popular one (switch "cloud" to "butt") has resulted in me finding
image embeds from "buttfront.net" (and broken images) in page sources on a
couple of popular websites.

~~~
terabytest
You could say those images are up in the butt.

~~~
joshguthrie
I say "what what?" in the cloud.

------
Bsharp
Randall must have one of the shortest travel times from expressing an idea
(through his comics) to someone making that idea a reality (this, geohashing,
etc.).

~~~
furyofantares
He's the only person I know of that can program using stick figures

~~~
matthudson
cueball, megan, and black-hat guy: an entertaining visual programming language

Legions of xkcd fans: collectively a "sufficiently smart compiler"? an "eager-
to-please interpreter"?

------
Intermernet
So much information about atomic cats:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Motors](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Motors)

EDIT: Dammit! Just saw the alt text on the original... ah well, great minds
and all that...

~~~
Danieru
In case anyone else is interested in reading the alt text:
[http://xkcd.com/1288](http://xkcd.com/1288)

~~~
Semaphor
Unless everyone stopped the image from loading, you are reading the title
text. Sorry for nitpicking.

------
yaph
For those who don't use Chrome and prefer "on demand news fun" check out this
bookmarklet [http://geeksta.net/tools/make-reading-news-fun-
bookmarklet/](http://geeksta.net/tools/make-reading-news-fun-bookmarklet/)

------
emhart
Already serving me headlines that make more sense than the originals:

"If you believe Elf-Lord Lindsey Graham is actually a lizard, you're among
friends—12 million of them."

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/11/03/fringe-
fact...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/11/03/fringe-factor-
lizard-people-rule-the-world.html)

------
berrypicker
Another one of these substitution extensions...

[https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-
butt](https://github.com/panicsteve/cloud-to-butt)

~~~
golergka
Oh, this one is perfect. It makes a lot of links posted to HN much more
interesting than they originally are.

------
richbradshaw
keyboard -> leopard is another one that caught me out ages ago. Makes things
funny every now and then but also messes up your idea of the names for various
keyboard config files.

~~~
MattBearman
Your comment really confused me until I viewed source, apparently this plugin
also silently does the keyboard > leopard swap.

------
MattBearman
According to a new study, smartphone users are allegedly 10 times more likely
to rebuild their car in space than users of google glass. Witnesses could not
be reached for comment.

~~~
yaph
According to a Tumblr post, Pokédex users are kinda probably 10 times more
likely to avenge their cat in spaaace than users of virtual boy. these dudes I
know is guilty and everyone knows it..

------
krrishd
I was just thinking of building a javascript snippet for that XKCD, but you
beat me to it. Looks like reading the news is going to get waaaay more
interesting....

------
xendo
When I saw that xkcd I knew how I'll be spending my free time over the
weekend. I should've known that someone on HN will forestall me.

------
buyog
I made a Bookmarklet implementation: [http://www.buyog.com/code/post/i-made-a-
thing-news-fixr](http://www.buyog.com/code/post/i-made-a-thing-news-fixr)

------
earlz
Am I the only person looking at this and cringing and thinking "It's xkcd, not
XKCD god damn it"

~~~
yaph
Randall himself states that all upper case is an okay alternative, whereas
"Xkcd" is frowned upon [http://xkcd.com/about/](http://xkcd.com/about/)

------
ArekDymalski
I wonder how many people here planned to do this. Thank you and
congratulations on the speed.

------
jiaaro
implemented in javascript:

[https://gist.github.com/jiaaro/7372006](https://gist.github.com/jiaaro/7372006)

~~~
bazzargh
There's a native way to avoid that recursion.

    
    
      var snap = document.evaluate('//text()', document, null, XPathResult.ORDERED_NODE_SNAPSHOT_TYPE, null );
      for (var i=0;i<snap.snapshotLength;i++){t=snap.snapshotItem(i);t.textContent = replace(t.textContent);}
    

Also, the regexps would probably be better like /\belection\b/gi, to avoid eg
reelection->reeating contest.

~~~
JasonFruit
I think a reeating contest sounds . . . challenging.

------
adamb_
Phew, this guys a quick-draw-mcgraw.

------
SeanLuke
RIP, Homestar Runner.

